# A few Q's about breeding Rats / Mice



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi all.

After reading quite a few posts I have decided to look into breeding mice/rats to feed to my snakes.

However I have a few questions.

Firstly, what are the legal implications of breeding rodents to feed off? 

Secondly how do you kill the rodents to feed? I really am not into any form of cruelty or anything that could go wrong and cause any form of suffering. What would be the best option? Gas? Whack? Crack?

Thirdly, where do you buy the mice/rats to breed? I went to 5 pet shops and only one had fancy rats, the rest had nothing. Pets at home do not carry mice at all now as 'people were buying them to feed to snakes'.

Lastly how do you guys set up your colonies? One Male to several females or several m/f pairs separated? Do you leave the babies in with the parents when they are born?

Many Thanks, I look forward to your replies.

Gary


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi all.

After reading quite a few posts I have decided to look into breeding mice/rats to feed to my snakes.

However I have a few questions.

Firstly, what are the legal implications of breeding rodents to feed off? 

it is not illeagal to use rats for food as long as there are humalnley killed and kept in proper cages and have clean bedding and food and water

Secondly how do you kill the rodents to feed? I really am not into any form of cruelty or anything that could go wrong and cause any form of suffering. What would be the best option? Gas? Whack? Crack?

depends on what your confident with i whack but if your not confident in doing it i would say gas

Thirdly, where do you buy the mice/rats to breed? I went to 5 pet shops and only one had fancy rats, the rest had nothing. Pets at home do not carry mice at all now as 'people were buying them to feed to snakes'.

i buy mine from all over most of the mice came from the local college and the rats from a breeder i breed dumbos what are "fancy rats" what i dont sell for pets i use for food, my snakes arnt bothered what colour it is
Lastly how do you guys set up your colonies? One Male to several females or several m/f pairs separated? Do you leave the babies in with the parents when they are born?

mice and rats i set up in trios 1 male to two females, now i have a good number set up i split the litter so half stay with mum the other go for hatchling food.

Many Thanks, I look forward to your replies.

Gary


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Cheers for that.

How would you gas them? I think there is a product called a 'Roden Reaper'? Would that be the best option?

Gary


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

yes rodent reapers are brilliant...


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

And where do you get the 'gas'? Is it an easy procedure?

Gary


----------



## Luckymojo (Jul 28, 2007)

Im also wondering where you get the gas from and how you make a gas chamber. 

I think i'd prefer this method to the big swing etc..


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Its co 2 and a rodent reaper produces it when you mix vinegar and bicarbonate of soda together. You can also use co2 from welding supply companys but you have to rig up the gas chamber etc


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Rodent reapers (And darn it, she STILL hasn't given me credit on the website for the logo design) are not the SAFEST way of creating CO2 gas in order to euthanise mice. I know there have been a couple of near misses where people have miscalculated how much of each ingredient they need and almost gassed THEMSELVES.

You're better off with pure CO2 out of a canister, with a regulator attached. Both canisters and regulators can be bought from welding supply shops.


----------



## Luckymojo (Jul 28, 2007)

Is it just an in pipe from the co2 reg to the box and then an out pipe from the top of the box to a jug of water for air escape?

If that makes sense? :crazy:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

To be honest, most of the time I don't bother with the tube and the extra chamber and all of that.

Hole in the bottom of one tub. Insert regulator output. Insert paper towel at the bottom of tub. Turn on CO2. Insert mice and put lid with hole on the tub. When mice pass out, turn up CO2.


----------



## Luckymojo (Jul 28, 2007)

Cool...thankyou : victory:


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

is it illegal to kill and sell feeder rats/mice for sale to other people? as snake food obviously.

or do I need some kind of certificate?

oh and by the way, there are no such thing as a set breed for "feeder rats/mice" rats and mice are all the same, just different names such as fancy rats. you can use any rodent you see in a pet shop as feeders


----------

